
AMD sued over number of cores in FX processors - powercf
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/22/judge_green_lights_amd_core_lawsuit/
======
asnyder
I have an FX8320 and am very interested in this case. When I bought mine they
marketed it as having the potential to unlock cores (almost lottery like) with
certain motherboards.

